# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Bobolezo (#22657) - Κόμβος Μοσχάτο

## geolos

Καλησπέρα,

(φρέσκος) κόμβος στο Μοσχάτο αναζητά 2ο τέρι…

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται αναφέρομαι για τον Bobolezo (#22657) http://bgpmap.awmn/?nodeID=22657

Για οπτική προς άλλες περιοχές έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στο WiΝD, ως προς διευκόλυνση της παραθέτω και παρακάτω:
https://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8666.jpg
https://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8694.jpg
https://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8693.jpg

Από τον Bobolezo με 3 hops βγαίνετε στις εξής διαδρομές, όπως φαίνεται από την παρακάτω εικόνα.
Capture.JPG

Από εξοπλισμό παίζει A/N με dual chain (κατά προτίμηση Ν).

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μου λέει. 

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα έχω ελέυθερο interface συχότητα 5600 ssid AWMN-17751-FREE-2

----------


## geolos

Σε ευχαριστω thodoris84, θα τα πούμε απο κοντα  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

